# testing



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

since i'm a newbie, thought i would experiment to see how pics are posted here. this is my little t-bone (on top of the spindle) getting acquainted with his new big brother, joker...










sheldon...










my girls having a snack...










and, the pig-who-thinks-she's-a-goat!










thanks for looking!


----------



## sulphurfire (Jul 5, 2011)

Good pictures! I like how you have the hay rack.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Very cute! I too like your hay rack!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the hay fack also, it that like a old bed side or smonething? 
Very cute goats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute happy goats!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like you figured it out!! Cute little bunch you have! And yes the hay rack looks clever! Old bed frame?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love, love, LOVE the ray rack    Pretty goats too!


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks, everybody. 

the hay rack...i was at the farm supply store a couple of months ago looking for hay racks. everything i saw was not goat-friendly (too tall or slats too far apart, etc.). i saw these things laying up against a fence and asked what they were. guy said they were just pieces of a display they no longer used. i asked if they were for sale and he said he guessed he'd take $5 each. there were 5 of them. i bought 2 and called one of my goat breeders who took the other 3. they are sturdy and i can stuff enough hay in both of them to last 3 or 4 days which will be extra nice when the snow is flying! :thumbup:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Love the hay rack idea!!

And the goats too, of course... :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay :leap: You did it!!

Very colorful herd you have! Piggy looks happy too!

Those hay racks are very clever...and I bet stuffing them adds to the warmth in the shelter with edible "insulation".


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful goats and pig! 

I too LOOVE your hay rack. Gives me great ideas!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Is that a great dane outside the fence in the first picture? I have a great dane, and my wonderful old girl who died a year ago was a blue.

Your pics are great, and I love the hay rack too. And the goats. and the pig.

Welcome from New Mexico.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice......... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

my herd eats in one shed and sleeps in another. this is the bigger barn that my horses used. i had to have back surgery last april and made the tough decision to re-home my 2 miniature horses (they went together, to a petting zoo :leap: ). i need to take a day a refresh the straw bedding. the little dog house is where my piggy sleeps. 










yes, jan, that is a great dane. i have two, both rescues. bentley is my boy (the one you noticed in the pic) and swee' pea is my girl. they are both 5. i lost my senior girl in august. arthritis got the best of her and i finally had to send her over the bridge. i'm sorry to hear of your loss, too. they are such a special breed!

pea will spend hours just laying outside the goat pen. she takes her job as guardian very seriously!










bentley has a pretty intense prey drive so my dogs are never allowed to interact with the goats without a fence between them.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very cute goats. First thing I noticed in the great dane too. I love the pig too!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Love your goaties....what cute pictures.


----------

